# Snot blowing woman attacks lyft driver



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Pax demands tissue to blow nose then used car seat and attacks female driver

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4528142/Lyft-driver-spits-driver-blows-nose-seat-cover.html


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

I know many will disagree but that driver deserves whatever happened next... If ANY pax uses my seat cover to blow their nose, that is grounds for immediate ejection.

Yet the driver sits there and insists on driving her to her destination while arguing back and forth? 

Why???


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

First mistake by the drive she should of pulled over called the police asap.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Driver blew it second she told pax to shut up. Never argue with a crazy pax while driving while vulnerable with back to them. You pull over take your phone and valuables and get out of car and then open pax door and tell em ride is over...guess who is on top at that point?


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

It is a shame what drivers have to put up with. Some people have no sense of decency. And not a word from lyft!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Me thinks booger sugar was involved. The police should drug test that snot. Look how white it is. That chick was high and that snot was massive blow back from one too many rails.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

ontheroad said:


> It is a shame what drivers have to put up with. Some people have no sense of decency. And not a word from lyft!


Actually another article showed Lyft put out a statement claiming to have banned the pax...


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

*Florida&#8230; hell yeah.*

A crazy Florida woman got in a physical confrontation with a Lyft driver in, after she blew her nose on the seat cushion.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4528142/Lyft-driver-spits-driver-blows-nose-seat-cover.html


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I hope that driver beat the crap out of her when the camera got knocked over. I couldn't believe she kept driving after the girl kept blowing her nose and coughing in her seat cover. At the end you can hear the driver say "I get paid $3.19 for driving her down the road and I have her snot....."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SoiCowboy said:


> *Florida&#8230; hell yeah.*
> 
> A crazy Florida woman got in a physical confrontation with a Lyft driver in, after she blew her nose on the seat cushion.
> 
> https://heatst.com/life/florida-woman-attacks-lyft-driver-after-blowing-nose-on-seat-cushion/


Sell her to the Donkey Show !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

WHO DOES THAT

Blows their nose on the seat. Gross. You do don't know what's on that cover and that's not your car!!

Smh


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

She let that go on way too long.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> She let that go on way too long.


Almost seemed like she wanted the "story" to share to the world... Instant internet fame like the other Uber driver from NY who had a female pax threaten to claim rape because he didn't have an iPhone charger...


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

The second a pax deliberately damages my property, the ride is over.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'd totally hit that.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

That's why I have leather seats.

(also because I bought my car used and it just happened to have leather seats)



sellkatsell44 said:


> WHO DOES THAT
> 
> Blows their nose on the seat. Gross. You do don't know what's on that cover and that's not your car!!
> 
> Smh


Ever stay in a Motel 6?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'd totally hit that.


With what?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Sell her to the Donkey Show !


Love the graphics, you have a warped mind.

So, free popcorn is an enticement to get people to go to a donkey show??


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

This is why you have to be selective about where you pick up from.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

We gotta start treating our vehicles like prison cells. Can't have anything in there that the pax can use against you.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'd totally hit that.


Now that is funny.



Certain Judgment said:


> The second a pax deliberately damages my property, the ride is over.


You wait that long?

Any time someone can't seem to act like an adult, the ride ends.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Now that is funny.
> 
> You wait that long?
> 
> Any time someone can't seem to act like an adult, the ride ends.


If it's high surge or prime time and the distance is a good one I would still endure limited childish antics.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

Mole said:


> First mistake by the drive she should of pulled over called the police asap.


The first mistake the driver made was signing up to drive for Lyft/Uber.


----------



## coconutking (May 20, 2017)

That's so sad. I'm scared to be a driver!


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyone who needs help getting into my car, doesn't get into my car.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

The psychotic riders are usually the worst to deal with. You just got to put your foot down and tell me gtfo.I can handle anything that doesn't ruin my car like verbal abuse or taunting but No fare is worth getting my car messed up. Should ask lyft for cleaning fee.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Love the graphics, you have a warped mind.
> 
> So, free popcorn is an enticement to get people to go to a donkey show??


Apparently in Tijuana.



Tedgey said:


> That's why I have leather seats.
> 
> (also because I bought my car used and it just happened to have leather seats)
> 
> Ever stay in a Motel 6?


I once had a motel 6 room with a chair with obvious stab wounds.

The only Motel 6 with tubs instead of the Trademark showers is in Biloxi on the beach. It was purchased from another chain.



coconutking said:


> That's so sad. I'm scared to be a driver!


Be afraid.
Be very afraid.

Uber and Lyft are largely abscent from everything except taking an ever increading amount of YOUR money .

Neither back drivers up.

You are Guilty until proven innocent on any whimsical lie reported by passengers that rub snot on YOUR seats.

They deny you income based on false accusations.

Pray for Union Representation .



Cableguynoe said:


> We gotta start treating our vehicles like prison cells. Can't have anything in there that the pax can use against you.


You dont already !!!???
There is a REASON many taxis have partitions.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

and all Lyft had to say was...."She's banned from our platform", really? How about charging her a fine for damaging this poor driver's car and handing over all the information to the authority and assist the driver to be compensated


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Note to her future husband: when it's her time of the month, hide the cat


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Pax does that to me, I'll make sure she/he doesn't blow their nose for a week cause it will be stuck shut.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> If it's high surge or prime time and the distance is a good one I would still endure limited childish antics.


You are a better person than I.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

westsidebum said:


> Driver blew it second she told pax to shut up. Never argue with a crazy pax while driving while vulnerable with back to them. You pull over take your phone and valuables and get out of car and then open pax door and tell em ride is over...guess who is on top at that point?


I roll down all the windows than I get out and go to the pax side and say to get out,it not i smack then in the face.
Now you know they are getting out, so I turn on my phone camera and record them attacking me. I then turn the camera off and kick the crap out of them


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You are a better person than I.


Nah, I just like money a lot!


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Yeah that went on way too long, I understand she was probably intimidated at first, sometimes it's a surprise that people can act so asinine. But I would not have raised my voice more then once. End that trip get out take your phone start calling police. Turn off the phone, grab the bat from the trunk and "defend" yourself..


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

The police were searching for the passenger/perpetrator. Did they find her?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Aside from drunks, cheap skates etc, we now have to deal with a snot-blowing woman? When does this insanity end?


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

I have been driving off and on for years. The number one rule is never argue with a passenger especially when they are in the back seat you are too vulnerable.

I just keep a sense of humor and laugh off ignorance. I have ON STAR in my vehicle and if things get out of control (haven't yet) I will activate the emergency call button on they asses.

You have to stay calm yet firm and stay in control of your emotions. Getting shot, stabbed and assaulted is not worth it.

I am a big 250 pound man and I carry mace. I have a family to go home to. Some people say what is mace going to do against a gun or knife etc. Well for one it's going to give me time to get out and to a safe place. I don't have to be superman I just have to be safe.

Most escalated situations can be de-escalated. If you don't know how to work with people then you shouldn't be working with people.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

People feel entitled to act a fool sometimes.
Gotta put your foot down.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

ontheroad said:


> It is a shame what drivers have to put up with. Some people have no sense of decency. And not a word from lyft![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Cableguynoe said:
> ...





coconutking said:


> That's so sad. I'm scared to be a driver!


Its not worth it, Lower fares, More rides and no need to tip..Uber on.



tohunt4me said:


> Apparently in Tijuana.
> 
> I once had a motel 6 room with a chair with obvious stab wounds.
> 
> ...


He speaks the truth!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I just found the arrest and booking info online.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> View attachment 122897
> View attachment 122898
> I just found the arrest and booking info online.


She starts blowing snot all over that holding cell, she will learn manners real quick.
Then they can fit her with new teeth when the swelling goes down.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Me thinks booger sugar was involved. The police should drug test that snot. Look how white it is. That chick was high and that snot was massive blow back from one too many rails.


That's an interesting line of thought and very bright!

___________//



Cableguynoe said:


> We gotta start treating our vehicles like prison cells. Can't have anything in there that the pax can use against you.


Wait.. But.... You become a prisoner yourself?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

That blonde hair and blue eyes carry alot of power... .first 3 comments blamed the driver for this situation.... Wow!!!! America is great again.....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Agent99 said:


> View attachment 122897
> View attachment 122898
> I just found the arrest and booking info online.


Good find. Now let's find her Facebook and destroy her!


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> Pax demands tissue to blow nose then used car seat and attacks female driver
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4528142/Lyft-driver-spits-driver-blows-nose-seat-cover.html


This triicckk should of been dropped off in the middle of SkidRow sonshe can ask the residents of SkidRow what they have to offer her.



Mark Johnson said:


> I know many will disagree but that driver deserves whatever happened next... If ANY pax uses my seat cover to blow their nose, that is grounds for immediate ejection.
> 
> Yet the driver sits there and insists on driving her to her destination while arguing back and forth? Why???


 Driver should of urinated on her


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> That blonde hair and blue eyes carry alot of power... .first 3 comments blamed the driver for this situation.... Wow!!!! America is great again.....


I think what they are trying to say is that even though you have a bad person in your car, it's up to you to turn things around. 6k rides, I think I've kicked out 8 or 10 and laid hands on 1. I've had many more rides that were challenging, I defuse the situation by either using the voice of authority or rolling with it and deflecting. But I am always ready to go. You cross the line and it's out. You last a hand on me and I am going to do my best to neutralize the threat. I was fortunate that was only obviously and he was too drunk to know what happened. Bottom line, you need to be prepared!


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I think what they are trying to say is that even though you have a bad person in your car, it's up to you to turn things around. 6k rides, I think I've kicked out 8 or 10 and laid hands on 1. I've had many more rides that were challenging, I defuse the situation by either using the voice of authority or rolling with it and deflecting. But I am always ready to go. You cross the line and it's out. You last a hand on me and I am going to do my best to neutralize the threat. I was fortunate that was only obviously and he was too drunk to know what happened. Bottom line, you need to be prepared!


How would one try to turn things around during a ride when a drunk nut job is blowing boogers on the seat covers and asking what can I offer her...I have no idea what I would do besides punch her face in..
I think the driver should of stopped as soon as the seat cover got involved, Stephanie Young's confidence went through the roof when she relized the driver is not punishing her.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

uberchimp said:


> How would one try to turn things around during a ride when a drunk nut job is blowing boogers on the seat covers and asking what can I offer her...I have no idea what I would do besides punch her face in..
> I think the driver should of stopped as soon as the seat cover got involved, Stephanie Young's confidence went through the roof when she relized the driver is not punishing her.


 I think most people here agree: the driver was much too slow in standing up for herself.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberchimp said:


> How would one try to turn things around during a ride when a drunk nut job is blowing boogers on the seat covers and asking what can I offer her...I have no idea what I would do besides punch her face in..
> I think the driver should of stopped as soon as the seat cover got involved, Stephanie Young's confidence went through the roof when she relized the driver is not punishing her.


I agree, there's no turning around on this one. I would stop, order them out, get out with door open, call 911, prepare to spray pax with pepper spray is they continue to damage vehicle or come after you.


----------



## Kiwiride (May 21, 2017)

Our cars are like our office, iv never herd of anybody going into someones office and abusing it unless there about to get fired from there job.
Thats just lack of respect and ill mannered sooo uncool!!


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Agent99 said:


> I think most people here agree: the driver was much too slow in standing up for herself.


I agree that the driver should have kicked her out way sooner......but you must agree if the roles were reversed, people would be saying "build that wall" or "see that's why I don't like Mexicans".... If it was a black pax.....people would say " gosh their such animals" but it a blonde hair blue eye white girl acting a fool, and people are blaming the victim for being in the way of the white girls rampage....this is Trump's America.....


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

What a [email protected] c*nt!!! This job really makes you hate people in general.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Gives me more reasons for my new idea: Seat tasers. It's just like heated seats, except when your passengers start doing crap like that you just flip a switch and roll them out of your car.


----------



## simtex78 (Jan 5, 2017)

both , passenger and driver are shit..PAX are drug addictive or whatever.."driver" to working for this company Lyft , who started price cut war with Uber and destroy industry...right now you drive only drunk, drug people because real customer not used anymore that bullshit ridesharing Pool, Line or **** services...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh look!! Another reason to raise fares, they treat our cars like Kleenex! I'll bet you all the 85 cent miles driven in America, that if you increase the price times two that people like this will be riding the bus like they are supposed to.


----------



## uberfraud2.0x (May 13, 2017)

I hope the Lyft driver is able to sue the passenger.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> I agree that the driver should have kicked her out way sooner......but you must agree if the roles were reversed, people would be saying "build that wall" or "see that's why I don't like Mexicans".... If it was a black pax.....people would say " gosh their such animals" but it a blonde hair blue eye white girl acting a fool, and people are blaming the victim for being in the way of the white girls rampage....this is Trump's America.....


Why don't we just leave the race of the passenger out of the discussion. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Agent99 said:


> Why don't we just leave the race of the passenger out of the discussion. It doesn't matter.


It absolutely matters,...this is that reverse psychology.... When it's people of color doing something silly race is the main topic....when it's whites doing something silly, first the victim is blamed, second race all of a sudden don't matter......the constant behavior of these trump worshippers is sickening and pure evil.. ..ghosts of the past are Alive and well......


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

This is why I stopped driving at night , like others said she should have kicked the pax out right away no point in dealing with that BS in her own car


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Some may think this is a living, but it snot.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> Driver blew it second she told pax to shut up. Never argue with a crazy pax while driving while vulnerable with back to them. You pull over take your phone and valuables and get out of car and then open pax door and tell em ride is over...guess who is on top at that point?


Exactly.

Just calmly open the pax door, inform them the ride has been ended, request they leave, and step back away!

In the FAQ here it's also recommended to roll all the windows down upon exiting, which I suspect is to give you more visibility into the car while taking away the pax ability to cocoon themselves, making them feel less protected and secure.

I'd also leave the interior cam running, of course.

And I'd also pick a safe spot to pull over for both our sake, that hopefully is well lit with plenty of pedestrian traffic to witness the incident.

After several calm civil requests to the pax to exit, after a short wait I'd say it may be 911 time sadly. All the while keeping a safe distance from the pax.



JimS said:


> Some may think this is a living, but it snot.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

90+% of these stories are about female passengers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'd totally hit that.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Talcire said:


> 90+% of these stories are about female passengers.


Oh, there are attacks by male passengers. This one is the most famous:

Taco Bell executive attacks driver

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-taco-bell-executive-charged-uber-20151103-story.html


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Pro tip: if pax thinks you would beat their ass the second they cross you, they behave.


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

This is exactly why I don't keep a camera in my car. The last thing I need is a video recording of the ass whooping I would have gave this woman.


Bpr2 said:


> With what?


A collapsible baton, tire iron, bat, Cock whatever.



Agent99 said:


> Oh, there are attacks by male passengers. This one is the most famous:
> 
> Taco Bell executive attacks driver
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-taco-bell-executive-charged-uber-20151103-story.html


That's why I when you kick a passenger out the car the best thing for you to do is jump out the car open their door and ask him to get out and be ready for whatever. When you're sitting in the driver's seat you're literally a punching bag. Especially if you're getting attacked from behind. The funny thing is this guy probably got his account cancelled for posting this video.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> View attachment 122897
> View attachment 122898
> I just found the arrest and booking info online.


I can't believe that was the only charge brought against her. Maybe more will be added at arraignment. San Diego wouldn't have let her slide without at least adding a drunk in public and assault. Apparently Florida likes to take things easy!



UberDezNutz said:


> This is why I stopped driving at night , like others said she should have kicked the pax out right away no point in dealing with that BS in her own car


The drunkest, most unruly passenger I've ever encountered was at 2pm on a Sunday afternoon. Day drinking has no limits!!



Uberk5487 said:


> It absolutely matters,...this is that reverse psychology.... When it's people of color doing something silly race is the main topic....when it's whites doing something silly, first the victim is blamed, second race all of a sudden don't matter......the constant behavior of these trump worshippers is sickening and pure evil.. ..ghosts of the past are Alive and well......


That type of behavior is unacceptable, regardless of race. I don't thik the commenters here insisting the driver should have ended the ride immediately and drawn the boundary sooner are exactly insinuating that the passenger's behavior and actions were acceptable.

By turning everything into a race issue, all you're doing is feeding the division and perpetuating the problem. If you think all human behavior can be summed up by attributions to race, then you continue also become part of the larger issue.

In case you didn't get the memo, we have all been enslaved on this planet to serve the needs of a select few individuals who want to keep us infighting and distracted so they can remain in empowered by your disillusions. Divide and conquer didn't become such a popular tactic because it doesn't work. Now stop feeding the machine.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I wonder if the "snot-blowing" woman is still at large. The thought of being "sneezed on" is dreadful!


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

RedoBeach said:


> I can't believe that was the only charge brought against her. Maybe more will be added at arraignment. San Diego wouldn't have let her slide without at least adding a drunk in public and assault. Apparently Florida likes to take things easy!
> 
> The drunkest, most unruly passenger I've ever encountered was at 2pm on a Sunday afternoon. Day drinking has no limits!!
> 
> ...


So even if the suspect is being racist and half the video is about race....race played no role huh!!! And if the roles were reversed no one would bring up race huh???? O OK!!!


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> So even if the suspect is being racist and half the video is about race....race played no role huh!!! And if the roles were reversed no one would bring up race huh???? O OK!!!


Race played no role in the comments. The comments were based on passenger/driver, not race. 
I still don't see your point, except fueling the fire of instigated race wars that don't serve anybody but the people falsely instigating them. Social engineering at its finest. You are reaffirming it.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

RedoBeach said:


> Race played no role in the comments. The comments were based on passenger/driver, not race.
> I still don't see your point, except fueling the fire of instigated race wars that don't serve anybody but the people falsely instigating them. Social engineering at its finest. You are reaffirming it.


If the suspect was black or Mexican every comment would be about race....but since the suspect is white no comment is about race, and the epidemic of whites treating Spanish and black people like this since trump came on the scene....ignoring a problem is a good way of keeping a problem going without fixing it....let's acknowledge that there's a problem......


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> Pax demands tissue to blow nose then used car seat and attacks female driver
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4528142/Lyft-driver-spits-driver-blows-nose-seat-cover.html


just keep driving this stupid cow. From one stupid cow driving to another riding this shit never ceases to amaze me. Who in the world puts up with that kind of thing except someone that doesn't understand what they're doing in the first place? so much for Lyft being better than Uber it's laughable.



Uberk5487 said:


> If the suspect was black or Mexican every comment would be about race....but since the suspect is white no comment is about race, and the epidemic of whites treating Spanish and black people like this since trump came on the scene....ignoring a problem is a good way of keeping a problem going without fixing it....let's acknowledge that there's a problem......


I call more PC bullshit.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> If the suspect was black or Mexican every comment would be about race....but since the suspect is white no comment is about race, and the epidemic of whites treating Spanish and black people like this since trump came on the scene....ignoring a problem is a good way of keeping a problem going without fixing it....let's acknowledge that there's a problem......


If you seriously think racism has increased as a direct correlation to Trump being elected, you are brainwashed and delusional and I highly suggest you turn off your tv, since that's where most of the mind control technology is patented to come from.

Either that, or you're just one of the several paid trolls hired to make every single topic online a party issue or race issue in the comments.

Like I said... if you can create the division by making them believe there is already division, they will stay divided.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

RedoBeach said:


> Race played no role in the comments. The comments were based on passenger/driver, not race.
> I still don't see your point, except fueling the fire of instigated race wars that don't serve anybody but the people falsely instigating them. Social engineering at its finest. You are reaffirming it.


Kudos to you that's exactly what this is social engineering placed by certain parties many of them funded by a character named George Soros


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Kudos to you that's exactly what this is social engineering placed by certain parties many of them funded by a character named George Soros


EXACTLY! Sooner or later they will realize they are being manipulated by playing along with it. Thank you.
United WE, the PEOPLE, stand.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Me thinks booger sugar was involved. The police should drug test that snot. Look how white it is. That chick was high and that snot was massive blow back from one too many rails.


Travis ought to know!



RedoBeach said:


> If you seriously think racism has increased as a direct correlation to Trump being elected, you are brainwashed and delusional and I highly suggest you turn off your tv, since that's where most of the mind control technology is patented to come from.
> 
> Either that, or you're just one of the several paid trolls hired to make every single topic online a party issue or race issue in the comments.
> 
> Like I said... if you can create the division by making them believe there is already division, they will stay divided.


Of course on the other hand you may be just another of the controlled opposition trolls who continue this back and forth everywhere on the interweb. Must be a cushy job actually sitting in a cubicle at Google NSA and being paid to do this fun shit stirring people up all day long. Yow! are we having fun yet?



RedoBeach said:


> EXACTLY! Sooner or later they will realize they are being manipulated by playing along with it. Thank you.
> United WE, the PEOPLE, stand.


No wait! San Francisco of course you work for Uber. You probably have a penis as well. Keep the faith.


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> People feel entitled to act a fool sometimes.
> Gotta put your foot down.


Or put it up their butt!



Cableguynoe said:


> Good find. Now let's find her Facebook and destroy her!


F**k yeah!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Travis ought to know!


Sugar is sweet
Wine is fine
Powder is dry
*But, I'll never share mine
*


Guapcollecta said:


> Or put it up their butt!
> 
> F**k yeah!


I heard that's the new thing now. A booty blast.

_Need a straw and a four point stance
There is goes up the seat of your pants_

Supposedly a faster more potent rush.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

We are dealing with a snot-blowing serial sneezer. Race has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

RedoBeach said:


> If you seriously think racism has increased as a direct correlation to Trump being elected, you are brainwashed and delusional and I highly suggest you turn off your tv, since that's where most of the mind control technology is patented to come from.
> 
> Either that, or you're just one of the several paid trolls hired to make every single topic online a party issue or race issue in the comments.
> 
> Like I said... if you can create the division by making them believe there is already division, they will stay divided.


Racism never went away...Jim Crow minded people never left....trump just embolden these people to stop hiding and show their true colors.... But its part of the game to act like it's not there and to dance around the issue.... I'm done with it....lie to yourself, lie to the world who cares, you people are exhausting .....



ChortlingCrison said:


> We are dealing with a snot-blowing serial sneezer. Race has nothing to do with this.


Even though she was on a racist rant as she committed the crime....you people are sick and sad....may God have mercy on y'all souls.....


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Travis ought to know!
> 
> Of course on the other hand you may be just another of the controlled opposition trolls who continue this back and forth everywhere on the interweb. Must be a cushy job actually sitting in a cubicle at Google NSA and being paid to do this fun shit stirring people up all day long. Yow! are we having fun yet?
> 
> No wait! San Francisco of course you work for Uber. You probably have a penis as well. Keep the faith.


Haha! Covering all bases, I see. Can't say I blame you. Who are you? No, who are YOU?!



Uberk5487 said:


> Racism never went away...Jim Crow minded people never left....trump just embolden these people to stop hiding and show their true colors.... But its part of the game to act like it's not there and to dance around the issue.... I'm done with it....lie to yourself, lie to the world who cares, you people are exhausting .....
> 
> Even though she was on a racist rant as she committed the crime....you people are sick and sad....may God have mercy on y'all souls.....


Yes, it's Trump's fault (even though he's actually not a racist). Regardless, blame THAT guy!! Everything is better when no one has to take any personal responsibility in anything. It's HIS fault, I just live here. Our country was perfect.. until that guy came along and had to muck it all up! Fix it, will ya? Who me? I can't do anything, I just live here. Plus, my favorite propaganda show's about to come on to tell me how the world really works. Wanna watch?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

RedoBeach said:


> Haha! Covering all bases, I see. Can't say I blame you. Who are you? No, who are YOU?!
> 
> Yes, it's Trump's fault (even though he's actually not a racist). Regardless, blame THAT guy!! Everything is better when no one has to take any personal responsibility in anything. It's HIS fault, I just live here. Our country was perfect.. until that guy came along and had to muck it all up! Fix it, will ya? Who me? I can't do anything, I just live here. Plus, my favorite propaganda show's about to come on to tell me how the world really works. Wanna watch?


Achhoooooo!


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

RedoBeach said:


> Haha! Covering all bases, I see. Can't say I blame you. Who are you? No, who are YOU?!
> 
> Yes, it's Trump's fault (even though he's actually not a racist). Regardless, blame THAT guy!! Everything is better when no one has to take any personal responsibility in anything. It's HIS fault, I just live here. Our country was perfect.. until that guy came along and had to muck it all up! Fix it, will ya? Who me? I can't do anything, I just live here. Plus, my favorite propaganda show's about to come on to tell me how the world really works. Wanna watch?


If you read my post instead of acting like a 5th grader with ADD, you'll see I said these people have always had these feeling, they just have bottled it in for along time.... But I personally don't care how you ugly talentless soulless people feel.....why would anybody care....Im just waiting for the moment one of you try some crap with me.....for some reason trumper only pick on women.....go figure


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Snot is easy to clean but it's a body fluid. $150 cleaning fee!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Pax does that to me, I'll make sure she/he doesn't blow their nose for a week cause it will be stuck shut.


Mace time



Agent99 said:


> View attachment 122897
> View attachment 122898
> I just found the arrest and booking info online.


She is from KY. giggles



JimS said:


> Some may think this is a living, but it snot.


It's, Snoton!



uberchimp said:


> This triicckk should of been dropped off in the middle of SkidRow sonshe can ask the residents of SkidRow what they have to offer her.
> 
> Driver should of urinated on her[/QUOTE
> 
> Macedonia her


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

ontheroad said:


> It is a shame what drivers have to put up with. Some people have no sense of decency. And not a word from lyft!


And for a $3.00 ride wow


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ontheroad said:


> It is a shame what drivers have to put up with. Some people have no sense of decency. And not a word from lyft!


Good point. Does Lyft have a cleanup fee the way Uber does?


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Actually another article showed Lyft put out a statement claiming to have banned the pax...


What's the freaking point. Uber would be happy to have her on their platform...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Note to her future husband: when it's her time of the month, hide the cat


Not necessary. Cats have far more survival sense than most modern humans. Any self respecting cat would have hightailed it to the hills moons ago.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> Pax demands tissue to blow nose then used car seat and attacks female driver
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4528142/Lyft-driver-spits-driver-blows-nose-seat-cover.html


She should have kicked her out once she blew her nose on the seat cover.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

How much longer will it be ya think until someone here has the good common sense to post the conclusion we all know is inevitable. Somehow this is Hitler and his Nazi minions fault.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> If you read my post instead of acting like a 5th grader with ADD, you'll see I said these people have always had these feeling, they just have bottled it in for along time.... But I personally don't care how you ugly talentless soulless people feel.....why would anybody care....Im just waiting for the moment one of you try some crap with me.....for some reason trumper only pick on women.....go figure


What???

No idea what the hell you are saying, but you're the one spreading hate, not me. Think about that. And have a nice day.

You create your own reality. Life will reflect to you through your experiences exactly what you think of the world.. Might as well make it a good one. Now.. back to the _actual_ topic of this thread.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

That's why I keep a mag flashlight and pepper spray with me at all times. If someone tries to attack me from behind they're going to get their clock cleaned.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Why does everyone keep saying she should have kicked her out, she attempted several times! I think people see an African American and instantly say "it's their fault this happened." Reading through this thread everyone literally said it's the victims fault for being victimized instead of saying the European American was totally wrong, and how can Lyft get better at handling things like this. Racism exist alright, Trump has emboldened a jealous class of European Americans, that think we are taking something from them just being here, and hate us for their own personal inadequacies. Poor woman, I'm with you sister, I wish you well!


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Dinoberra said:


> Why does everyone keep saying she should have kicked her out, she attempted several times! I think people see an African American and instantly say "it's their fault this happened." Reading through this thread everyone literally said it's the victims fault for being victimized instead of saying the European American was totally wrong, and how can Lyft get better at handling things like this. Racism exist alright, Trump has emboldened a jealous class of European Americans, that think we are taking something from them just being here, and hate us for their own personal inadequacies. Poor woman, I'm with you sister, I wish you well!


I can't speak for others, but my personal take that the driver should have kicked the passenger early on has nothing to do with blaming the driver.

The straight fact is she SHOULD have kicked her out as soon as there was potential for a problem.

That doesn't make what she experienced afterward right or justified, and unless I am reading a different thread than you, I havn't seen one person who has expressed the opinion that it was.

I don't agree with you that she "tried to kick her out." The driver clearly offered to continue the ride, even after being disrespected and knowing there was a problem, potential for an even bigger problem, and witnessing the passenger completely out of line.

Saying that she should have drawn the line right there and refused to continue the ride does nothing to credit fault. We're talking about a driver's safety here and potential future livlihood.

There is no "trying" to end a ride early. You end the ride and pull over to the safest public location (preferably a busy one, with witnesses) to drop the passenger off. If the passenger refuses to exit, call the police for back up. End of story. 
Maybe the driver was afraid of the consequences of doing so. Maybe she figured it was a short ride and she could tough it out, who knows.

The point is, we are not blaming the driver for the passenger's horrific behavior. We are trying to make the point that drivers need to know where to draw the line with passengers and how to protect themself in such situation. Don't turn it into something it's not.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

RedoBeach said:


> I can't speak for others, but my personal take that the driver should have kicked the passenger early on has nothing to do with blaming the driver.
> 
> The straight fact is she SHOULD have kicked her out as soon as there was potential for a problem.
> 
> ...


Watch the video, that's what she did, she'd pulled over on the side of the road, then pulled over at a gas station where the lady spit at her.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Dinoberra said:


> Watch the video, that's what she did, she'd pulled over on the side of the road, then pulled over at a gas station where the lady spit at her.


Right, I here ya... but she put up with way too much prior. Again, I'm not faulting her for her experience with the witch, but she should have ended the trip and exited the vehicle as soon as she was shown the slightest amount of disrespect with the potential to escalate.

Point being, drivers need to protect themselves first and formost by pulling over safely and getting these people out of their vehicle ASAP. It doesn't mean the driver should be abused if they don't and the passenger's ill behavior is their fault, but most importantly, the driver needs to protect themself from false accusations, violence, and injury by removing themself from the passenger as quickly as possible and hopefully moving to an area with potential witnesses. I think too many drivers tolerate too much at the risk of their own safety, expecting that they are required to. We're not.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

I hate the word should. She didn't know what to do. Any one can say what they'd do in that situation, but you never know till you're in it. I wish you and all the others well.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Sell her to the Donkey Show !


The donkey show is at uber corporate annual Christmas party


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm so glad I posted this news item. I knew, there, would be insightful comments but I also knew it was going to be funny. Lets face it the tittle " snot blowing woman attacks lyft driver" is going to go locker room very fast. I was not disappointed. Thanks everyone you had me laughing really hard...great therapy. Many pax are total snots...the,worst are covert sneaks leaving their trash behind, or clean the bottoms of their shoes in you car, insist that their dirty dogs or luggage that were just in the gutter share our car seat, or get enraged if you dont follow their every wish and command etc. A snot blowing passenger. Passengers full of snot and snot not, we all know the difference


----------



## Hugh J (Jun 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We gotta start treating our vehicles like prison cells. Can't have anything in there that the pax can use against you.


Here, here.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We gotta start treating our vehicles like prison cells. Can't have anything in there that the pax can use against you.


I think she brought the snot with her


----------

